# Anyone from Pakistan?



## man143

I am yet to meet someone having this problem, is there anyone from my country then plz let me know, maybe we can help each other


----------



## mab464

man143 said:


> I am yet to meet someone having this problem, is there anyone from my country then plz let me know, maybe we can help each other


I'm from Lahore. Male, 42, what about you?


----------



## man143

Oh great, I am from Islamabad. 29.


----------



## faisalmq

I am from islamabad as well. Being 24 years old, i am suffering horribly from depression and frustration. I am an electrical engineer by profession with education from top level institutes. trying to find job from the last 3 years now. I have cleared tests and qualified for final interviews for almost every local and multinationals in my country but unfortunately i never get the call. I have sent my cvs to thousands of firms. I check my email every half an hour day n night hoping i would get a call. I have volunteered working for free in an oil and gas sector to gain experience hoping i would get a chance someday but in vain. Political and financial crisis in our country leading to the closure of industrial sector is causing so much frustration. I dont know what my future brings for me. I am a quick learner i have 100 WPM (words per min) typing speed and proficient in computer hardware/software solutions, web-designing, graphics, programming but i cant find a decent job to start my life. I am fed up of this miserable life.


----------



## agent53

from karachi,20 m


----------



## arafatvayani

orignally from karachi, but moved to faislabad 6 month back due to horrible law and order condition in karachi. I have been suffering from anxiety for last 2 yrs. Nothing has worked so far for me but good to find some people sharing their feelings.


----------



## Ibadat

Yes im from pakistan and i suffer from anxiety


----------



## Zack

No. I'm Welsh.


----------



## fankaar

I am from Lahore. Suffering from social anxiety. Just today i was attending a farewell party of a colleague and my boss told me in front of all to speak more or he will have to arrange a farewell party for me too. I don't know weather to take this as a light joke or a veiled threat. Truth is that i do speak very little and come off as quite and uncomfortable in social situations.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged

..


----------



## viper02801

*Hey*

I'm from Lahore, Male, 24. Looking for new friends who are like me.:roll. what about you?. I thought no one in pakistan would have this problem. guess i was wrong


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

viper02801 said:


> I thought no one in pakistan would have this problem.


Ah yeah right, there are people with social anxiety in every country! We feel alone, but in reality we are not.


----------



## amaris

Pakistani..suffering from the same problem. Idk I feel kinda relieved in the sense I am nt alone in this. Few people understand this issue


----------



## viper02801

amaris said:


> Pakistani..suffering from the same problem. Idk I feel kinda relieved in the sense I am nt alone in this. Few people understand this issue


I agree with you amaris... People(especially in Pak) lack the knowledge and awareness about this and call you "shy" or "SLOW":mum either on your face or behind your back. I guess in the end they don't deserve to know.


----------



## phobic26671

Yeah iam pakistani too...my SA is getting worse ;( .. Sometimes i feel i should end my life ;(


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You guys should post your GPS Coordinates.


----------



## Tokztero

RelinquishedHell said:


> You guys should post your GPS Coordinates.


That's messed up.


----------



## Justlittleme

hi....... people. haha lets not be proud of our SA my brothers and sisters. XD Lets fight it and make ourselves and our parents proud.


----------



## Justlittleme

Add me guys I am awesome  haha.


----------



## Zeeshan

In Canada originally from Pakistan

Innnnnn


----------



## viper02801

phobic26671 said:


> Yeah iam pakistani too...my SA is getting worse ;( .. Sometimes i feel i should end my life ;(


Yeah i think that too sometimes but, luckily some of us don't have the guts to do it. which is a good thing in our case


----------



## Ibadat

Anyone suffering from frequent panic attacks ? Or has health anxiety?


----------



## Asad

*I am from Bahawalpur*

I know how you feel bro. i am also suffering from sa from past two years and its getting worse. I am trying my best to fight back but no.. i can't help it.. This thing sucks


----------



## aamirahmad

*me 2*

28 male isb


----------



## saffant

Oh hey, I'm a Pakistani Canadian too.


----------



## xyz.unknown

I am from Pakistan, Rawalpindi/Islamabad.....


----------



## aamirahmad

i m from isb


----------



## Burglar Alarm

yea here....


----------



## salman11

*hi guys*

Hello guys i m from lhr age 29 and suffering from this killing anxiety since 2007. Now its like i have to live it for whole life but i am fighting and will keep fighting with it sometimes my fight helpa me and sometimes it doesnt i never went to a doc to find a help for it as i have searched alot for this and found there's no complete cure for it. Its not easy to fight against it but even its not that much difficult all we have to do it to get control over our bodies and make our mind confident that we can do anything. I sometimes use betablockers to get help and it works fine. And when i was reading comments of others i found my brothers and sisters getting happy for the reason that they are not the only one with it. Yes we all with this problem think that we are only but its not like thay many people are even facing more worst problems iknow how we feel while suffering it but we have to make ourselves courageous and give a hard fight. Do comment on my reply guys ab to adat hai hamain aise jeenay main lol


----------



## viper02801

*got your msg*



salman11 said:


> Hello guys i m from lhr age 29 and suffering from this killing anxiety since 2007. Now its like i have to live it for whole life but i am fighting and will keep fighting with it sometimes my fight helpa me and sometimes it doesnt i never went to a doc to find a help for it as i have searched alot for this and found there's no complete cure for it. Its not easy to fight against it but even its not that much difficult all we have to do it to get control over our bodies and make our mind confident that we can do anything. I sometimes use betablockers to get help and it works fine. And when i was reading comments of others i found my brothers and sisters getting happy for the reason that they are not the only one with it. Yes we all with this problem think that we are only but its not like thay many people are even facing more worst problems iknow how we feel while suffering it but we have to make ourselves courageous and give a hard fight. Do comment on my reply guys ab to adat hai hamain aise jeenay main lol


Look... we don't have to face this problem on our own... we have each other to face it together. "Zaroori nahi is adat kou marney tak aisey hi rehne dou".

WE can do something abt it.... Send me your skype id or whatsapp through PM(Private Messaging)


----------



## viper02801

That's it? how come there's only a few Pakistanis here?


----------



## Hasnain Nazeer

Hello everyone, I am Muhammad Hasnain, like everyone else I too suffer from this disorder. I've created page for SAD in Pakistan, where we all can share our stories and work together to overcome our disorder. FB com/socialanxietydisorderpakistan
Remember guys, I'll be uploading free CBT and we'll arrange meetings if possible. Good luck  Support the page please, and invite those who need help! ^^


----------



## exquizit

pakistani canadian here as well. yay i dont feel so alone now


----------



## man143

Hasnain Nazeer said:


> Hello everyone, I am Muhammad Hasnain, like everyone else I too suffer from this disorder. I've created page for SAD in Pakistan, where we all can share our stories and work together to overcome our disorder. FB com/socialanxietydisorderpakistan
> Remember guys, I'll be uploading free CBT and we'll arrange meetings if possible. Good luck  Support the page please, and invite those who need help! ^^


Bro you did cbt? Which one? And how much recovered you think you are now?


----------



## icantsaymyname

that is true bro. I am from bangladesh and same situation here


----------



## messed up

*Any Luck in ISB? Any support Group?*

Hey Guys,

Ive had it with my SAD now, been suffering for over a decade now and really drives me to insanity. Anyone from ISB whose found an apt psychiatrist to help out with it? any support groups?

Cheers


----------



## viper02801

hey "messed up" have you tried CBT? don't know abt psychiatrist.


----------

